# Berkeley Winter 2010



## Ranzha (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's the thread.
Feel free to post what you want about this--going or not going, carpools, scheduling, Team BLD partners (YES, TEAM BLD), et cetera.

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/berkeleywinter2010/index.php

There's the website.

Apparently there will be two lunches .


----------



## ianini (Jan 4, 2010)

I wish I could go. To far from Socal.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm going. I hope I can finally get better than 4th on pyraminx this time.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 4, 2010)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I'm going. I hope I can finally get better than 4th on pyraminx this time.



Lol. Team BLD partners? If so, you'll have to contact the Berkeley Cube Club and give my name and WCA ID.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 4, 2010)

Wish I could go. I'll be in California anyway like the weekend before this.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Ryanrex116 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going. I hope I can finally get better than 4th on pyraminx this time.
> ...



I don't want to sign up for events that I can't practice easily. Also, we use very different algorithms.


----------



## Kian (Jan 4, 2010)

Team BLD and two lunches. This is my dream competition. We need to do that on the EC.


----------



## V-te (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweet! I'll see if my Cube club will take a field-trip over there.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 4, 2010)

I think I can go =D

Excitement!

Now where's the 6x6 event......
*Chris runs off to attempt to set up 6x6 side event*


----------



## Weston (Jan 4, 2010)

I really hope I can go. Berkeley is one of the colleges I need to visit.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 4, 2010)

Weston said:


> I really hope I can go. Berkeley is one of the colleges I need to visit.



You didn't visit during US Nationals last year?


----------



## sooland (Jan 4, 2010)

I hope i can go
Probably can if i can get a ride


----------



## sooland (Jan 4, 2010)

is Team Blind an official event? (from phil)


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 6, 2010)

sooland said:


> is Team Blind an official event? (from phil)



It's a "Mystery" Event that people can sign up for.
W00t.

You're lucky; you have your brother to practise with.


----------



## yeee707 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm going. It's gonna be my first comp. I'm doing 3x3 and 4x4 speed. I would do pyraminx if my popbuying order comes in in time.


----------



## Weston (Jan 7, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope I can go. Berkeley is one of the colleges I need to visit.
> ...



Nope. I was a little busy. Heh.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yay berkley comp. Me and my gf will be there again for sure =) I hope Chris sets up a 6x6 event!

and random question, why is there no 2x2? 

I also hope to talk to a lot more people at this comp. I went to the last one at Berkley but didnt know anyone yet, so I just sat in a corner in amazement. xD


----------



## shelley (Jan 7, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> and random question, why is there no 2x2?



Because Berkeley doesn't do 2x2.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 7, 2010)

shelley said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > and random question, why is there no 2x2?
> ...



Well... that makes sense. lol. I Guess I was looking more for a reason... but your answer will suffice, since I fail at 2x2 anyway.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 9, 2010)

Kian said:


> two lunches


I love lunch...


----------



## Vincents (Jan 9, 2010)

Events
9:30 - Registration 1	
10:00 - BLD Final (Best of 3; Combined time must be no more than 15 minutes)
10:00 - Pyraminx Round 1 (Average of 5)
11:00 - OH Round 1 (Average of 5)
11:00 - Square 1 Round 1 (Average of 5)
12:00 - Pyraminx Final (Average of 5)
12:00 - Lunch 1
12:30 - Registration 2
12:45 - Mystery Puzzle 1
1:00 - Lunch 2
1:00 - 3x3 Round 1 (Average of 5)
2:30 - 4x4 Combined Final (Average of 5; Best of first 2 must be within 1:30)
3:00 - Square 1 Final (Average of 5)
3:45 - 3x3 Round 2 (Average of 5)
4:00 - OH Final (Average of 5)
4:45 - Mystery Puzzle 2
5:00 - 3x3 Final (Average of 5)
5:30 - Not so mysterious puzzle 3: Team BLD
5:45 - Awards

Lunch for competitors is technically 12-1, unless you're in the Pyraminx Final (which should apply to all of..8? of you, in which case it'll be from whenever that finishes to halfway through 3x3 Round 1. The Lunch 1/Lunch 2 is more for judges/organization purposes.


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2010)

It's on g-units. NZers and Aussies vs. the yanks. Who will win?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry for the bump, but I just remembered they were selling mini-c's at the last Berkley comp, I was curious if anyone knew what they'd be selling this time around, so that I don't buy anything online that I could just get there.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 12, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> selling mini-c's



......


----------



## kevbobcuber (Jan 12, 2010)

I plan to go and this will be my first competition. I will bring along two hexagonal dominos to sell for $100 each. I will also be bringing all my other custom puzzles for everyone to try out. I have a Face Turning Rhombic Dodecahedron, Dino Dodecahedron, Jr. Barrel, Trajber's Octahedron, Mini Rhombiminx, and Rhombic Triacontahedron. I will probably only sign up for one event because I am not very good at speed solving.

-Uhrik


----------



## Faz (Jan 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> It's on g-units. NZers and Aussies vs. the yanks. Who will win?



Depends on the terms of winning.


----------



## yeee707 (Jan 12, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Sorry for the bump, but I just remembered they were selling mini-c's at the last Berkley comp, I was curious if anyone knew what they'd be selling this time around, so that I don't buy anything online that I could just get there.



I emailed them and they are in fact selling the mini c's. They have about 50.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 12, 2010)

yeee707 said:


> mini c's...about 50.



...x2...


----------



## jfly (Jan 12, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Wish I could go. I'll be in California anyway like the weekend before this.



Awww. Tell us next time you're in CA.



Dene said:


> It's on g-units. NZers and Aussies vs. the yanks. Who will win?



Haha. Bring it on! Sum of top three 3x3 averages to determine winner?


----------



## Dene (Jan 12, 2010)

You got a deal! I'm working hard to beat you all


----------



## chowmein (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello everyone! I hope you all can come to Berkeley Winter! Just a reminder that the room to go to is 145 Dwinelle. Hope to see all your lovely faces there!

Memo: It will be skirt day that day, so remember to wear your skirts! You must wear a skirt to be eligible for the Skirt Day Award. Thank you!


----------



## joey (Jan 20, 2010)

chowmein in a skirt is good.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 22, 2010)

chowmein said:


> Memo: It will be skirt day that day, so remember to wear your skirts! You must wear a skirt to be eligible for the Skirt Day Award. Thank you!



An event that I can finally place in =D lol not

ok so I couldn't decide whether to post this here or in the buy/sell thread, but I was looking to perhaps buy some pre-loved cubes at this comp. Mine are horrible and my access to a credit card is limited. 

I am looking for a few specifics, but mostly just looking for working versions of my horrible twistypuzzles. 

I would be willing to buy all cubes for higher than they are sold online, since I am getting them in person. I am looking for

pyraminx (mine is from 82')
square 1 (mine are from thinkgeek)
any spring/screw 2x2
3x3 (type a2, a3, c1, c2, f1, f2, any of these will be better than my storebought, and my mini c fell apart)
4x4 (mefferts, qj, mini qj... anything better than ES)

also, If anyone is willing to part with a v-cube 7, I would like to discuss price as well.

I hope this isn't terribly unusual to try to purchase cubes at a comp.... if this is a fail post feel free to delete. And I can't wait to see all of you folks in Berkley!

EDIT: I'm really only looking to buy one of each puzzle, aside 3x3 which I may buy more of


----------



## kevbobcuber (Jan 24, 2010)

Alright I asked my parents and I will be attending this competition heres a video since most people don't know me. I build customs!


----------



## shelley (Jan 24, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> chowmein said:
> 
> 
> > Memo: It will be skirt day that day, so remember to wear your skirts! You must wear a skirt to be eligible for the Skirt Day Award. Thank you!
> ...



Actually if you wear a skirt there's a good chance you will.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn United cancelled my flight last minute and the next flight they would give me would be at 11am on Saturday? They said something about the weather. So it doesn't look like I'll be making it to Berkeley this time. Congrats to Lucas or whoever else wins. I'm so pissed at United right now.


----------



## Dene (Jan 30, 2010)

Good luck guys! You all know I wish I could be there.


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

j-fly said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > It's on g-units. NZers and Aussies vs. the yanks. Who will win?
> ...



Hmm, 9, 15, 16 was it? That's 40. Shouldn't be too hard for yanks. <_<


----------



## jfly (Jan 30, 2010)

9?! Damn world records. Amazing average, Feliks!


----------



## shelley (Jan 31, 2010)

Temporary results up at http://ca.cubingusa.com/berkeleywinter2010/results/
Scrambles posted at http://ca.cubingusa.com/berkeleywinter2010/berkeleywinter2010_scrambles.zip

Square-1 and OH first round results need to be redone. General note to all, there is never a reason to overwrite/delete existing results from the spreadsheet without checking the relevant scorecards first >_<. Gah, this is what happens when I leave the computer unattended.

If you're curious, the Death Mario mystery puzzle game can be found here: http://www.geocities.jp/z_gundam_tanosii/home/applet/Main.html


----------



## JL58 (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats Lucas! Very well done. 

I completely flanked today: 3 bad pops, one horrible draw and then the light outage. Not that I need excuses 

Again, well done. This event was a lot of fun.


----------



## Faz (Jan 31, 2010)

Australia: 9.21, 14.16, 16.89 = 40.26

America: 12.66, 13.80, 13.96 = 40.44

Victory!


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 31, 2010)

17.90 Single 3x3 Personal Comp Best
21.63 Average 3/5 3x3, -2 from Pervious Average of 23.03 (set at Nationals 2009)
1:31 and 1:32 4x4, Missed cutoff by 1 second. FML
13.38 Pyraminx Single
16.05 Pyraminx Average 3/5
OH Fail. Lol.
57.72	
113.46	
95.71	
122.05	
63.13
First and Last solves were normal for me. 2-4th all had failed One Look PLLs which caused a redo of the solve >_<

I had loads of fun!
I got an F1, F2, Amazing Storebought, Old Type 1, Black V6, Black V7, and a chance to spend time with friends.

It was amazing =p


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn if I had went then we would have one. Sorry team USA.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 31, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Damn if I had went then we would have one. Sorry team USA.



Well, your absence was due to an Act of God. Dan and Chris Dzoan weren't there. The blame is probably more on them than on you.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 31, 2010)

Tyson said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > Damn if I had went then we would have one. Sorry team USA.
> ...



So you are blaming God for this? Just kidding.

Lucas did AMAZING, blowing the other finalists out of the water with 13, 13, 11, 13, 9.

And he won most events =p


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 31, 2010)

I did horrible in 3x3, but I set a new single pb in 4x4 sub2.

also, using the new 3x3 I bought from Chris I just got a 21.35 single nl


----------



## Vincents (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you know...

- I am the most bipolar cuber ever?
- It took me 3 solves to get a sub-20 solve in Finals?
- Eileen, who didn't get the skirt day memo, beat Stephanie, who did, in the Skirt Day Awards?
- Someone showed up dressed in a Dark Knight - Joker Nurse costume?
- I was so close to winning Fantasy Finals (had Lucas's 9, and 12's the first two solves), but Jeremy failed me? (it's okay Jeremy, I forgive you!)
- The business frat that stole the tables we were going to use just sat there the entire day without doing much? As far as I know...
- We raided a classroom for a billion chairs, and someone who had reserved the room walked in as we left with the last one?
- It was a beautiful day, and I spent all of it indoors running around yelling at/being yelled at by people?
- Team BLD is really hard to do when you partner with someone the day of the tournament?
- Cal Cube Club now has enough timers (finally!)?
- Darren can drink 500 cc of pearl milk tea in seconds?!
- I can't?
- Shelley is the most awesome tech guru ever?
- We started late because the most important people (read: people with timers and displays) got there the latest, not including the girls?
- We still managed to get about 30 minutes ahead of schedule, until Team BLD?
- The California Cube Competition Curse (CCCC!) made us late at the very end?


----------



## shelley (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you know...

- It takes approx. 1 hour to get from Stanford to Berkeley. Competition starts at 9:30? Do the math. Probably not advisable to be in the shower at 8:30.
- We encountered a river while walking to the venue. Despite recommendations to caulk the wagon and float across, we decided to ford it instead. Luckily we did not lose any of the timers.
- Wheelie suitcases are so much easier!
- The boba mystery puzzle marked the first time in my life I've ever gotten sick of boba.
- Darren's milk tea chugging skills (through a big straw, no less) are amazing.
- I'm not entirely sure how my name got attached to that mystery puzzle. The whole thing was Lucas's idea.
- Everyone loves $2 bills. Everyone needs $1 bills as change.
- The skirt day memo started out as an inside joke among the cuber girls at Nationals. Today almost every female competitor showed up wearing a skirt.
- Leyan failed me in Fantasy Cubers. I got his 19.21.
- The optimal average for Fantasy Cubers was 11.56. It did not include Lucas's 9.55.
- My name is Sherrey. It says so on all my score cards.
- Psst, I'm not actually in charge. It just appears that way when I'm behind a computer.
- Speaking of computer, I had a virtual machine running Windows 7 so I could use Excel (OpenOffice does funny things to competition workbooks sometimes). The file was saved in my Dropbox so that it could be synced with my Linux filesystem where the live results upload scripts were running. Hooray for unnecessary complication.
- To time my 4bld solves, I had to reset my stopwatch. It was still stopped at 11:41.00, which was my successful 4bld time in Utah a month and a half ago.
- I solved my first non-cubic puzzle blindfolded. 3x3x2 is actually pretty trivial once you figure out how to do the right 2-cycles.
- Someone left behind a Rubik's 360.
- Edward Lin's mom continues her extensive photo documentation of cube competitions.
- This is probably the first California competition since my first one in 2004 where I didn't judge a single solve or scramble a single cube!  Am I finally on my way to Polinkovsky style retirement?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you know...

...I was late for Eileen's car, and had a lot of materials to carry?
...I left all my cubes in the trunk?
...so I just slept a bit, which probably helped?
...I had to carry a heavy box of timers across half of UC Berkeley?
...I'm starting to notice that most of my arm exhaustion from competitions is carrying boxes?
...I started off with terrible Pyraminx solves, but did set a competition PB?
...the first BLD solve was really easy, but I turned too slowly? (Squandered NR #1)
...I'd like to thank Connie for filming it?
...despite getting some bad cases, OH first round was awesome?
...I love my new OH cube?
...I had forgotten my Square-1 and borrowed Stephanie's?
...and then did badly?
...I thought I got the same scramble twice, but maybe didn't?
...after lunch, I went with Jeremy to go buy the mystery puzzle materials?
...on the way there, I saw people lindy/swing dancing in Sproul plaza, and I was VERY tempted to join them?
...boba cost less than I thought, so we bought 20 cups?
...I made Jeremy ake me carry the boba box while walking past the dancers again?
...Berkeley dancers seem to be good at lazy/relaxed swing?
...our first mystery puzzle was Domino?
...the two competitiors were quite adept at Domino solving, and I'm sad I didn't have a spare Domino to give as a prize?
...our next puzzle involved drinking bob/pearl milk tea?
...Shelley and I have been anticipating this mystery puzzle for a while?
...the objective was to drink all the pearls in 5 minutes while leaving as much liquid as possible?
...they had an interesting strategy?
...Vincent, Darren, and [forgot] all tied, and had to speed-drink the rest?
...Darren finished it in 8 seconds?
...we started the first round of 3x3x3 with co-judging pairs?
...I paired with Eileen?
...she stole some of my fast?
...nevertheless, with a worst time of 14, I'm getting better at not makign mistakes?
...I wonder if I could do better in first rounds if I had time to focus?
...Peter wanted to do 4BLD, so Shelley was going to do 4BLD, I was going to do Speed BLD, and Takao Square-1 BLD?
...Shelley later suggested she should do 5BLD so that we hav all different side events?
...our crazy BLD party got delayed many times?
...4x4x4 was miserable, with G-perm 50.02? (Squandered NR #2)
...I had forgotten my Square-1 and borrowed Takao's?
...I got a DNF because the layers were swapped?
...without the DNF, I would have set NR average? (Squandered NR #3)
...I tried two speed BLD attempts?
...the first probably had a single turn exec erro, and maybe one memo error?
...on the second attempt, I made a memo error, an didn't have time to correct it?
...3x3x3 round 2 was rather hectic, and ended with a pop?
...OH final was miserable for me, and I don't know why?
...I should not have made OH podium, but Phili, Chris, and Dan all weren't there?
...Death Mario is evil and amusing?
...Sherrrrrrrey and I have been practicing Team BLD?
...She's becoming awesome at execution?
...we did quite well, but had communication trouble on LL?
...apparently people don't know what an Allan is, but they call Pi the Bruno?
...Chameleons are named by the direction they face?
...I washed my hands before 3x3x3 finals, again?
...we played Fantasy Finals again?
...I bet on what became my own worst solve?
...I had the fastest time on the 3 last solves each?
...I spent a while focusing for my last solve?
...it worked?
...in my last three competitions, I have been 7th, 9th, and 8th in the semi-finals?
...in those competitions, I made the finals only twice, but placed first both competitions?
...both competitions, Justin placed right behind me?
...MGLS is therefore awesome?
...both competitions, my final solve of the final round was a 9.xy?
...those competitions were both at Berkeley, and not at Stanford, where I had a film crew hoping to see me do well?
...I won three events?
...Feliks still pwns all of us at everything?
...we finally sorted out timing equipment?
...we had to clean up an inexplicably large boba spill?
...Berkeley people like to go to Thai places after competitions?
...Eileen drank coke from a really tall glass?
...in a bonus team BLD at dinner, Jeremy and David got 38.xy?
...everyone loves dominos?
...Shelley did domino BLD in the car on the way back?

Bonus!
Did you know...
...Justin is promoted to cutie #1?
...my new cube is awesome?
...I'm getting good at assembling cubes and using them very soon after to do well in competition?
...re-doing the 9.55, I can easily sub-7 it?


----------



## Dene (Jan 31, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Australia: 9.21, 14.16, 16.89 = 40.26
> 
> America: 12.66, 13.80, 13.96 = 40.44
> 
> Victory!



Well done Team Oceania! (represented mostly by Team Aussie  ).

Also, well done to Justin! Awesome times


----------



## Tortin (Feb 1, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Australia: 9.21, 14.16, 16.89 = 40.26
> 
> America: 12.66, 13.80, 13.96 = 40.44
> 
> Victory!



11.39, 12.91, 13.10 = 37.40


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you know...

... I hadn't practiced OH, so I wasn't nervous since I didn't care about it?
... but since I wasn't nervous, I actually did well at it?
... I actually got 2nd place in OH?
... but that was probably just because the Dzoans weren't there?
... but it's their fault for choosing snowboarding over spending all day in a classroom?
... I wasn't nervous during the first two rounds of 3x3 and won them both?
... but that was also probably just because the Dzoans weren't there?
... but it's still their fault for choosing snowboarding over spending all day in a classroom?
... but for the finals they took down all timers except for the two in the center of the stage?
... and since everyone was watching, I was much, much, more nervous?
... but Cameron Almasi massaged me and that eased the nerve a little?
... that Lucas's final 9 prevented me from possibly getting 1st place for the second time?
... that I still love him? <3
... that there were 2 prizes for the 1st and 2nd place in 3x3, and Lucas chose the Revolution to let me have the Chipotle gift card?
... that I love him for that too? <3
... that I drank GRATUITOUS AMOUNTS OF COCA-COLA before solving for the first two rounds, but forgot to before the finals?
... that's my excuse for being slow?
... that I got to try Chris Bird's teraminx there?
... that it turned very very well?
... that we asked if it could cut corners then he misaligned 3 layers and started turning to see?
... that I almost died watching him?
... that it didn't pop (thank God)?
... Vincent Sheu lives in a shoe?
... I'm FINALLY cutie #1?
... Stephanie's the best for promoting me?
... and she was also great at narrating the finals? 
... Edward Lin is also the best?
... because his FaceBook profile picture says "Chipotle: Mexican Grill" on it?
... and because of that, since the organizers were out of prizes to give, they got Chipotle gift cards from the restaurant near the venue?
... that the only reason they had to get alternate prizes was that the 50 mini-C's they would've used were all (yes, all of them) "accidentally" sold?
... I plan to win at Stanford?
... I won't allow Lucas another 9 at the final round there?
... I'm getting too confident, so I'll stop?
... actually, I just remembered some stuff?
... I might have taken the MGLS average record back from Lucas?
... but I'm not sure that I used MGLS in each solve?
... but I think it's still the fastest average in the world that doesn't only use CFOP?
... I'm an idiot, and my math sucks?
... Lucas's 9 didn't actually prevent me from getting 1st place?
... that I thank Swordsman_Kirby for telling me this?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 1, 2010)

Tortin said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Australia: 9.21, 14.16, 16.89 = 40.26
> ...


I was just about to write that 

Canada wins.


----------



## Vincents (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you know...

- I like my shoe? Because I have company?
- Even though we sold all 50 mini c's to our decal class, we still had another 20 or so people looking to buy cubes?
- We were supposed to have a raffle for the Revolution, but forgot, so we just gave it to the Fantasy Cuber winner?
- I woke up this morning with dead fingers, hands, wrists, and arms?
- Probably from carrying a box of cubing stuff from my shoe to the room, to dinner, and back?
- I had ice cold hands for the first 4 solves of finals?
- That I only get ice cold hands when I'm SUPERNERVOUSOMGI'MABOUTTODIE?
- I got 100 $2's for change?
- ...but it turned out we needed $1's because prices were in increments of $3's?
- Patrick attempted a 4x4 BLD solve?
- ...when he doesn't know how to solve the 4x4?
- we've arranged it so that Berkeley competitions do 4x4,
- and Stanford competitions do 5x5?
- Stephanie won't wake up without Dzoan help?
- Jeremy shaved?
- Emerson had the most awesome hat ever?
- We didn't give out the Lazy Pancake award?
- But I got the Darren Kwong award for epic failure in finals?
- I felt really bad for forgetting to warn people not to pick me in Fantasy Cuber?


----------



## ianini (Feb 1, 2010)

Vincents said:


> - Jeremy shaved?



Woah!


----------



## Dene (Feb 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



That is totally unfair. You didn't bring your cubes up when asked for. I'm going to have to remove you from this event.


----------



## shelley (Feb 1, 2010)

Does Team USA get to include DC Open results? You didn't specify California only, you challenged us as a nation.


----------



## Dene (Feb 1, 2010)

shelley said:


> Does Team USA get to include DC Open results? You didn't specify California only, you challenged us as a nation.



Very good point. However I think that it was strongly implied, by being in this thread, that we meant us vs. Berkeley comp only >.< .


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> - Everyone loves $2 bills. Everyone needs $1 bills as change.



I meant to ask you what the deal was with those. It was the same at Nats.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm so happy that I finally placed in pyraminx for once. I felt so redeemed:

Berkeley Summer 2009:
1st: Edward
2nd: Matthew
3rd: Philip
4th: Me

Berkeley Fall 2009:
1st: Matthew
2nd: Edward
3rd: Philip
4th: Me

Stanford Fall 2009: 
1st: Edward
2nd: Philip
3rd: Matthew
4th: Me

Berkeley Winter 2010:
1st: Edward
2nd: Philip
3rd: Me!
(Matthew didn't come, but it felt good to NOT get fourth for once.)


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 3, 2010)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I'm so happy that I finally placed in pyraminx for once. I felt so redeemed:
> 
> Berkeley Summer 2009:
> 1st: Edward
> ...



This makes me lol.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Feb 3, 2010)

sigh 0.18 secs caused me from getting another chipotle gift card in 3x3 finals and i got 2nd for 4x4 for the 4th time. I wonder if i will get 2nd again in Stanford.


----------



## shelley (Feb 3, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > - Everyone loves $2 bills. Everyone needs $1 bills as change.
> ...



$2 bills are a time honored tradition started by the Caltech cube club.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 27, 2010)

It was just announced again. lol.


----------



## shelley (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyson is sillie.


----------

